# Guide info transponders



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,
I've been trying to find this info everywhere and so far no luck. Can anyone tell me which transponders carry guide data? I have found that 110 and 119 carry guide data, but I need to know which transponders they are on. I am having an issue and I want to make sure I have good signal on those transponders before I start suspecting my dish.

Thanks in advance,
Lowry
Apopka, FL


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Please explain the issues you are having.

You should have good signal strengths on ALL transponders on ALL satellites.
Except for the spot beams, some of which will be zero or low.
List you signal strengths here.

What dish do you have? I'll assume a Slimline SL5 since you mentioned 110 and 119.
But, you could have the older Phase III dish.

Depending on dish, the guide data could be on 119 or 101.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Which dish do you have ?
From what I read it depends a lot on what you happen to be watching. Guide data can come from the 99, 101 or 119 saellites. I have seen spread sheets showing what satellite and tp a particular channel is on, but so far I have not found the exact information you are seeking.
Basically you should have good reading on the satellites that you receive and the Guide data would be good also.

Go to the satellite signal strength screens ( several of them ) and list the signals that you are currently getting and post them for us.
Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

a properly aligned dish carries all transponders that you need. you do not aligned just to get one transponder, that's not how it works. you do need to make sure that you have the right dish type under your satellite settings => dish type


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll go through my signal strengths tomorrow and list them. I have a unique situation, I have a Slimline with the sidecar and it is in the solarium of my apartment and I get my signals through the window. So no, I don't all of the transponders. I only watch HD programming, SD looks like garbage on a 65 inch. The last week or so all of my dvrs are popping up with guide data not received errors. I have an HR24-200 and 2 HR20-700s. 
I'll check signals in the morning, off to bed now.

Thanks and good night,
Lowry


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

If you don't have a line of sight issue to the 119W bird, you probably (and most likely) have a problem with your AT9's integrated multiswitch. In other words, your lnb is shot. Since you can't get new one, its time for a slimline :lol:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lowry666 said:


> II have a Slimline with the sidecar


impossible to have both in one.....:lol:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Time to upgrade the dish to an AU9. 
And if you don't need the 119 satellite, get it with the SL3 LNB assembly.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Lowry666 said:


> Hi,
> I've been trying to find this info everywhere and so far no luck. Can anyone tell me which transponders carry guide data? I have found that 110 and 119 carry guide data, but I need to know which transponders they are on. I am having an issue and I want to make sure I have good signal on those transponders before I start suspecting my dish.


Your Guide Data is from:



101W|TPN 2|for Network 0
101W|TPN 31|for Networks 10, 11, 14, 15
95W|TPN 1|for Network 1
119W|TPN 26|for Network 3 
For Networks 512 through 724, it is a range of TPNs at 101W.

D5 @110W is spending all it's time transmitting test channels to Puerto Rico, so you don't need to worry about it...


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Since the op is in the Orlando dma, he only needs the sl3.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

studechip said:


> Since the op is in the Orlando dma, he only needs the sl3.


You are absolutely right, *if* the OP does not subscribe to International Programming on the 95W.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

gct said:


> Your Guide Data is from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the PM info. on this gct;

I stand quite corrected and have deleted my previous post.

I wonder though how the network tuners of receivers on legacy (voltage/tone LNB or switch control) installs are able to acquire guide data if one or both (for a DVR) tuners are viewing programing for any extended period of time on the same channel set?

For instance if one or both tuners happen to be receiving the odd channel set how does the NT gather guide data from even tpn. 2 for Net 0 or vice-versa for Nets 10, 11, 14, and 15 from odd tpn. 31 if the tuner(s) are on the even tpn. channel set?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HD receivers or DVRs had second/third tuner* (legacy) dedicated to a process of gathering system tables (EPG is part of it). I did wrote about it when got H20 in my hands first time many years ago.

* - aka "network tuner"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> HD receivers or DVRs had second/third tuner (legacy) dedicated to a process of gathering system tables (EPG is part of it). I did wrote about it when got H20 in my hands first time many years ago.


OK lets try and simplify this P. Smith so I can grasp it better; 

If say an HD receiver (non-DVR) in a legacy install (non-SWiM) is viewing a program on the odd transponder set for a long time. How then can the network tuner acquire guide data for Net 0 on the even transponder 2?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wanna probe me ? hehe ... APG is using not just odd but some even tpn too, like #2 #6 or #10
also, there is another teaser for you now: a "carousel" ...

As someone wrote into *all (millions)* dish' DVR's drives: "Die Miserable Dishplayer! Die!"  (well, exclude 922 and 813, duh !)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> wanna probe me ? hehe ... APG is using not just odd but some even tpn too, like #2 #6 or #10
> also, there is another teaser for you now: a "carousel" ...
> 
> As someone wrote into *all (millions)* dish' DVR's drives: "Die Miserable Dishplayer! Die!"  (well, exclude 922 and 813, duh !)


But in my hypothetical example the question is how can the receiver network tuner access even transponders like 2, 6, and 10 if the customer is viewing a channel which request the odd transponder set from the LNB or switch?

And I give up, whats a carousel?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then hidden tuner will select any odd tpns from any odd number, legacy LNBF/switch provide all odd/even tpn together according selected polarity. "Carousel" is method of getting EPG data from any non dedicated tpn.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Then hidden tuner will select any odd tpns from any odd number, legacy LNBF/switch provide all odd/even tpn together according selected polarity. "Carousel" is method of getting EPG data from any non dedicated tpn.


So guide data which would normally come from an even transponder such as tpn. 2 at 101 for Network 0, guide data for Net. 0 can also be acquired from odd transponders at 101 if the receiver happens to be receiving only that set on its tuner(s) perhaps through this "carousel" method as you seem to imply?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, there are other non-fast non-dedicated PIDs spread over many tpns, what's carry more then one net with very low speed/bitrate.


----------

